# How to enable "Net Guest Account"



## kodi

I am having problems with just one computer not sharing on my Home network and noticed this reply by Johnwill to another user.
I followed the instuctions and it said that the account was not active.
How do you enable it?


- XP gives access to its shares via the Net Guest Account. (Note, not the same as the local guest account in user accounts which should be off). Net Guest Account is enabled by default in XP, but to check it, open a command prompt and type: NET USER GUEST
Should return a line with 'Account active yes'.


----------



## Resolution

net user guest /active:yes


----------



## kodi

Thank you it worked


----------

